# Anime Intro/Outro Songs



## Youkai (Aug 23, 2010)

Somehow I have the feeling the Intro and especially the Outro Songs in Anime are getting worse every year ...

Recently most "new" (well new like from the last ~2 years) Anime that I watch/ed have theme Songs that really are a pain in the ear while some time ago barely ever in- and outro was just awesome.

ex.
Baka to Test ... great Anime but I really do not want to hear that intro nor the outro -.-V 
Ouran High School, well it was ok but nothing I would listn to of my own free will.
Ladies vs Buttlers, didn't watch the Anime but the Intro alone makes me not want to see it oO so weird not fitting sounds like some kid tries to play an instrument for the first time -.- (well not that bad but still ...)
Element Hunters outro ... intro was awesome but the outro oO even my father who heard it was like "hell since when do you like shit like this ?" 
...


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2010)

the intro of baka to test is awesomeness


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

The second Naruto Shippuden intro rocks, IMO


----------



## CamulaHikari (Aug 23, 2010)

It depends on taste mostly.

I agree mostly when I look at all the Bleach and Naruto openings, I used to like them but most of the new ones I now skip.
But I recently started to watch Fairy Tail and I did like the first 2 openings and endings from it.
I watched through 5 of the 7 Kara no Kyoukai movies and till now I like all endings from it.

I do have to agree with Baka to Test opening and ending, I think they're bad too.


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sure brings back the memories when I first watched OnePiece.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Sure brings back the memories when I first watched OnePiece.


Isn't anime just the best


----------



## Youkai (Aug 23, 2010)

Well ok somehow even thaught i don't like it i have the baka to test intro in my music collection ...
my problem about that one is mainly because its way to hectic and sounds as if they try to put more text in there as possible in the given time (partially)


and about that one pice and naruto
yeah those are good but i would count the more to the "older" ones ... well ok ~8 years isn't that old but thats still in the time where the intro world was healthy for me XD


--
about shippuden well yeah some itros were at least ok ... i "liked" the last two oO

--
currently watching Heart Catch PreCure ... one of the good intros as well,
but I just have the feeling there are less good intros every year even thaught there are still some good ones here and there.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Aug 23, 2010)

You guys forgot GaoGaiGar


----------



## Youkai (Aug 23, 2010)

lol dunno why but it somehow lets me remember Gaiking XD

/but again nothing new... which would "proove" that the old intro songs are more or less superior to the new ones



~5 years old


------

i loved barely every song from Digimon up until the 4th? season i think ...
now xros wars ... well anime is ... watchable ... songs suck just bad -.-V


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Aug 23, 2010)

SPEAKING OF DIGIMON!


----------



## Youkai (Aug 23, 2010)

Even thaught thats mega rare Digimon has not only good Japanese Songs but the German onese as well (i think they are even better oO ... only Anime where I think like this XD)



the Singer has a Perfekt fitting voice for the intros (only the last one sucks a little)


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 24, 2010)

Most bleach openings were quite good. Death note openings and closings were amazing. Darker than black had the best opening evar in my opinion (other than maybe first bleach opening).


----------



## prowler (Aug 24, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> But I recently started to watch Fairy Tail and I did like the first 2 openings and endings from it.I only liked 1 and 4. I hate how they have spoilers in it ):
> 
> 
> Best OP this season.
> ...


----------



## mameks (Aug 24, 2010)

Angel Beats! opening (Your Soul, My Beats!)
Dango Daikozaku


----------



## rancor01 (Aug 24, 2010)

They just dont make 'em like this anymore...


----------



## megawalk (Aug 24, 2010)

Best Gundam Ending i ever heard


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

The most epic opening ever



The second one was a bit more epic:


----------



## Defiance (Aug 24, 2010)

Who could forget..?



Also, pretty both all Death Note openings and endings are epically-awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go look them up.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 25, 2010)

I like this too


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2010)

As far as Fairy Tail goes I have enjoyed all the opening and ending themes, although I have to admit they are a bit different to the 'generic' jpop.
If you have taken an interest in the Fairy Tail anime you really need to read the manga, they have missed out a few fairly important parts and I am wondering on how anime-only watchers are going to understand things a bit later.

Whilst this is a parody-type one episode thing for Mayoi Neko Overrun (hilarious show!) I like it.


One opening I really do like is Fast Forward by Monkey Majik from the Nurarihyon no Mago opening



Half of the band is Canadian which explains how well the English parts are sung, this song introduced me to the band aswell which I am growing very fond of, check them out.


----------



## Escape (Aug 25, 2010)

I think that the current Bleach opening (intro) is quite good actually. 
I did love Naruto Shippuden 1st and 3rd openings  

High School of the Dead has a very good opening and ending, too.


----------



## Alex666 (Aug 25, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> I like this too



FIX'd


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 25, 2010)

These are some of my favorites off the top of my head:

Higashi no Eden (Eden of the East)


R.O.D. The TV


Air


Ergo Proxy


Black Lagoon


.hack//Sign


Death Note


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 26, 2010)

favorite openings:

i can actually sing that by heart, even though i know no japanese haha

closings:

i remember *hating* this song at first, but it really really grew on me

and also, paranoia agent closing song!







haha, the first witchblade opening made me laugh. "GIVE ME YOUR XTC (pronouce like the drug ecstasy hahah)

ghost in the shell's SAC theme (Inner Universe) is also way up there on my top favorite openings


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 26, 2010)

I like this opening.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been charmed by Nodame Cantabile first season opening and second season ending :


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 26, 2010)

I find myself still humming this song in my head even though I haven't heard it in awhile.  Definitely the best I've heard in all my years of watching anime.



And this is a recent favorite.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 26, 2010)

^Just noticed on Bleach OP10 how suggestive is Nemu on 0:48 and how Mayuri Kurotsuchi looks like he's fapping on 0:51 :/


----------



## holoflame (Aug 26, 2010)

I always loved the Huntik intro


----------



## Youkai (Aug 27, 2010)

Well yes there are more than enough good intros and outros bud sadly most of them are rather old and i think the newer series openings/endings hardly ever are as good as the old ones




Axess outro ... my fav outro ever !


Intro of Onegai Twins, was my fav song like 3 years and is still one of the best I know


----------



## dnniwa485 (Sep 1, 2010)

The Fine day Everyday - Tayutama Opening Theme


Kimi no shiranai Monogatari - Bakemonogatari Ending Theme


Sugar Sweet Nightmare - Bakemonogatari 5th Opening 
TV Version

Blu-ray version


Ren'ai circulation - bakemonogatari 4th opening


Apocrypha - Shinkyoku Soukai Polyphonica opening


Bokura no Jikan - Futakoi Alternative


Loop - Tsubasa Chronicles OP1


Magic Number - Kobato


Someone Else - Working!!


not my final list though


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 1, 2010)

Fullmetal alchemist brotherhood had great openings and endings:





+ loads more but I have to go now


----------



## c0wcommander (Sep 1, 2010)

This one is pretty old and obscure, but the OP is beautiful


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 5, 2010)

Actually enjoy the new Dragon ball Z Kai opening.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 5, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Actually enjoy the new Dragon ball Z Kai opening.


It's bad enough in Japanese, that was horrid!

Although I don't watch it, I heard it and it caught my attention, done a quick search and realised it was Bleach's 12th Opening.


Yes it's mirrored to avoid it being removed.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 5, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well sorry I'm not a huge weeaboo like everyone else.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 5, 2010)

@Wombo Combo: Why do you see it in dub? It's a fact that dubs are worse than the original.


----------



## prowler (Sep 8, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> Someone Else - Working!!


SOMEWAN WAN WAN.


----------



## Daizu (Sep 9, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> Who could forget..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still love that opening. Anyway, I have a few favorites but the most recent is

Loved this anime.


----------



## Splych (Sep 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Angel Beats! opening (Your Soul, My Beats!)



i 2nd this .


----------



## Raika (Sep 9, 2010)

Soul Eater OP 1: Resonance


Soul Eater OP 2: Papermoon


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 9, 2010)

This one is my favorite: (Warning, spoilers)


----------



## Makar (Sep 9, 2010)

FullMetal Alchemist OP 4


Eureka Seven OP 1-4


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 17, 2010)

This!

And this!

And yes is the opening from one piece by DBSK FROM KOREA! :3


----------

